# Multiple Rosettes



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Using the oval jig and a combination of template guides gives me some new rosettes for a semi solid electric ukulele that I am building. I sawed 3 out of this blank.
Ukulele Build pictures by wingate_52 - Photobucket


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Mike! Is there any way that You can add the pictures here, or is there a way that We can see the pictures with out having to add on a membership? Thank You!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Here is a taster.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am musically challenged, but you work herein looks super-nice. If it sounds half as nice as it looks, it will be very impressive. I admire people with musical skills! I also admire those who can build something with such curvilinear tangency such as this! Amazing!
My wife plays a handful of instruments: Cello, Violin, Bowed Psaltry, Mandolin & Piano. I cannot even get a radio to sound right! Keep-up the good work - it gives guys like me goals to work toward.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks, click the link to see and better still hear a Koa Tenor Ukulele I just built in under 5 days last week.
Pete Howlett Ukulele 5 Day Tenor ukulele Build Course - YouTube


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, please load all your photos on our site. I know this is extra work but we have many broken links because companies have changed servers. This information will be viewed for years in the future and it is a terrible loss when the photos are no longer accessible.


----------



## Jimmy6506 (Jul 23, 2012)

Very neatly done how was the method achieved? What combination of Guides and templates were used?
Jimmy


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

40mm guide bush and 3/8" cutter. A large oval template and a smaller one in MDF that was a test cut from a previous test cut. I made 4 test cuts combos and found one that cut the recess, one for the outside of the mahogany and a third that cut the inside of the mahogany. One template was not good for this combo. I could have changed bits and bushes, but worked with just 1 setup. The centre lines were important to line things up, as was running a pencil inside a washer to guage cuts.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Some of the cleaner photos. I added a wrap of tape around the template guide to get an exact fit.


----------

